# 338 federal



## 1shotWonder (Oct 10, 2005)

just picked up a 2006 federal ammo catelog and looks like they developed a new cartrige. the 338 Federal is a 308 case necked to a .338. ballistics look prety good but has anybody heard if any rifle company is actualy chambering a rifle in it yet? didnt see any in the remington or browning lines yet...


----------



## Scooter (Nov 4, 2005)

Sako is going to do it first as I understand it.


----------



## Peakebrook (Mar 21, 2005)

At this point, I only know of Sako making a rifle in this cartridge.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Just one more example of arms makers trying to split hairs on calibers.
7mm Ren Mag, 7mm STW, 7mm Rem Ultra Mag, 7mmWSM
etc... ad nauseum. They are no better or worse than the parent loads they were derived from.

3 years from now, this new cartridge will be in the "new and improved" graveyard too. :roll:


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

The 358 Winchester was a .308 case made into a 35 cal. So now they are trying 33 caliber to see if it flies? Well they better market the heck outta it.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Just looked into this new cartridge and it sounds too good to be true. I am not a reloader but how to you increase the caliber and bullet weight of a cartridge and then get it to shoot at higer velocity? They are claiming a 200 grn bullet at around 2900 fps must be Voodo or somthing :roll:


----------



## Scooter (Nov 4, 2005)

Nothing new about the .338-.308 it has been around for sometime now as a wildcat. Just another wildcat that found a home with a comercial producer like the .260 Remington or the 25-06 or the or the .280 they where all new fangeled rounds looking for a home at one time or another.


----------



## Peakebrook (Mar 21, 2005)

When ever you take the same case, but increase the bullet diameter, you get higher velocity with the same bullet weights. Has to do with decreasing friction in the larger calibers.


----------



## natemil373 (Dec 3, 2005)

Decreasing friction???? I believe that it is loaded to higher pressures than the .308.


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

Bore.224 said:


> The 358 Winchester was a .308 case made into a 35 cal. So now they are trying 33 caliber to see if it flies? Well they better market the heck outta it.


 I AGREE!! It sounds like a gimmick. It won't last toolong I predict. It does sound good though once youve read the sales pitch on it.  Who knows maybe it will be as popular as the 30-06??


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

Bore.224 said:


> Just looked into this new cartridge and it sounds too good to be true. I am not a reloader but how to you increase the caliber and bullet weight of a cartridge and then get it to shoot at higer velocity? They are claiming a 200 grn bullet at around 2900 fps must be Voodo or somthing :roll:


No, Its not VOODOO. Its just made to withstand higher operating pressures; thus the higher velocities.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Whether or not it will last can only be answered by the passage of time. I do know that if it really does match the velocities of the .338, I'd like to try one. The .338 is a really great long range killer, but the recoil is a bit much. Reduce the recoil and I think you might have a real winner. Burl


----------

